# confused of her action



## lost in translaion (Aug 8, 2011)

My wife is great person, I love her to death, she was so closed to me as my body.

we had to go through process being a way for a year from each other, not in our hand.

communicat through calling and massages, and emails.

we fights a lot in that year , I threatening her in divorce if she keep ignore me , I just was want to see if she loves me .

last 4 months , she start an emotional affair, when i know she refused to tell, but said when u come back i ll tell u everything, and we try to fix,

i refused until i know everything, we fights more , drive her more far. 

then when she become more far, i start send love massages , and love letters, her answer i hurts her with these letters.

last week she said we cannot be together, she does not love me, at the beginning of the month she was saying she wanted to try .

now no call, no massages nothing, she said thats it, i am tired i do not love u, i try but not work.

what should I do.....please help.

she was so good before this ******* inter her life, she said she does not talk to him any more, and she said i do not need anyone now, not u , not any


----------

